# Internship Opportunity in NYC



## mbsound (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

The Public Theater's Shakespeare in the Park is hiring Interns this summer in NYC. The first description below is for all internship categories - we hire in all production departments, as well as a handful of General interns for those who are still trying to figure out what you want to specialize in. I do audio, so I included my description for the audio internship. PM me for further information if you have any questions about anything! There are links at the bottom to share with your friends. 

General Call for Intern Job Description:

mbsound said:


> The Public Theater/ New York Shakespeare Festival, the nation’s foremost theatrical producer of Shakespeare and new work, is seeking full-time summer production interns. Internships are available in Scenery, Audio, Lighting, Props, Costumes, Stage Management, Production Management and General Production. Interns will gain valuable firsthand experience by observing and assisting in the mounting of the 2017 season of Shakespeare in the Park. General Production interns report to Production Management and focus on support of all technical departments. The level of responsibility entrusted to Public Theater interns requires that they be mature, self-reliant, good communicators, and able to work effectively in a highly collaborative environment. The summer season involves long hours mounting immense outdoor productions and provides fantastic resume building potential. Flexibility and a sense of humor are a must. We are dedicated to making each internship an educational experience in a highly professional environment.
> 
> Internships can run between April 10th and September 19th depending on the internship type. Starting and ending dates can be flexible; however, interns must be available for the bulk of the summer. Late nights, early mornings and weekends should be anticipated. The schedules for stage management internships are less flexible and conflicts may affect eligibility. We offer a stipend of $25/day. Interns are responsible for their own transportation and housing. The Public is committed to creating a diverse and inclusive environment and is proud to be an equal opportunity employer. Applicants from populations underrepresented in the theater field are strongly encouraged to apply. All qualified applications will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, familial status, sexual orientation, national origin, ability, age, or veteran status.
> 
> ...



Audio Internship Descriptions

mbsound said:


> The Public Theater/ New York Shakespeare Festival’s Audio Department is seeking full-time summer interns. Interns will gain valuable firsthand experience by observing and assisting in the load-in, maintenance, and changeover of the audio system for the 2017 season of Shakespeare in the Park. The level of responsibility entrusted to Public Theater interns requires that they be mature, self-reliant, good communicators, and able to work effectively in a highly collaborative environment. Each candidate will have the opportunity to work alongside the staff of the Public Theater’s audio department as well as some of the industry’s foremost theatrical sound designers, mixers, and audio crew. In addition, over the course of the internship candidates will get hands-on time with industry standard audio equipment, learn specific the terminology and knowledge in order to prepare them for working professionally in the field. Flexibility and a sense of humor are a must. We are dedicated to making each internship an educational experience in a highly professional environment.
> 
> Internships can run between April 10th and September 19th depending on the internship type. Starting and ending dates are flexible; however, interns must be available for the bulk of the summer (early June to mid-August). Late nights, early mornings and weekends should be anticipated. We offer a stipend of $25/day and interns are responsible for their own housing. The Public Theater is an equal-opportunity employer.
> 
> ...



General Internship Link to Job Description
Audio Internship Link to Job Description 
Feel free to share these links with anyone you know looking for a fun internship this summer!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 15, 2017)

Found another on Facebook. Production management internship at Aurora Productions. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1411849885526879&id=869351763110030&mds=/sharer-dialog.php?fs=8&fr&m=page&sid=1411849885526879&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1411849885526879%3Atl_objid.1411849885526879%3Athrowback_story_fbid.1411849885526879&internal_preview_image_id&mdf=1


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 18, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> Found another on Facebook. Production management internship at Aurora Productions. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1411849885526879&id=869351763110030&mds=/sharer-dialog.php?fs=8&fr&m=page&sid=1411849885526879&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1411849885526879%3Atl_objid.1411849885526879%3Athrowback_story_fbid.1411849885526879&internal_preview_image_id&mdf=1


Is Gene O'Donovan still with Aurora Productions?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 19, 2017)

Honestly don't know anyone there. I just found this from someone not associated with them, but was also forwarding the listing.


----------

